
Ask HN: Why do you host your blog on Medium? - twapi
Is it just for discoverability, ease of use or something else?
======
billconan
for its network effect. I got way more followers than I ever had before using
different platforms.

------
Ayesh
I don't, but I had a member in one of our online communities that insisted on
using Medium.

Compared to self-hosted solutions, a medium blog had a professional look from
the get-go. This was the major reason why said team member wanted Medium.

I don't think open source projects has yet caught up with Medium editor in
it's image uploads, YouTube embedding, or the good looking CSS. Gutenberg and
Drupal's Paragraphs has made good attempts though.

~~~
MiddTech
The new ghost 3.0 release is pretty fancy wrt to the styling and layout
defaults.

For various subjective reasons, i've not used medium extensively so i can't
compare like for like, but from what i have used it's not significantly better
than ghost on the usability/styling front.

------
CM30
For the articles I post there, because I haven't bothered to set up a website
to host them, and don't really care enough about the topics covered to do so.

It used to partly be down to discovery too, but since then I've realised that
discovery on Medium is basically non existent, and that success there seems to
come down to either getting lucky with staff picks or having an existing
social media following.

------
FahadUddin92
It was because of ease of use, being free, good SEO and readership. I just
deleted it yesterday though because of privacy.

------
Silly_Spray
I don't(after they retracted the custom domain thing). Now, I host on Ghost :)

